# اريد ان اتنصر



## على كريم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

انا شاب مسلم اقتنعت بالمسيحية واتمنى اعتناقها ولكن فى سرية اتمنى من اخوتى المسحيين مساعدتى فى هذا انا فى انتظار ردودتكم


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 أكتوبر 2011)

على كريم قال:


> انا شاب مسلم اقتنعت بالمسيحية واتمنى اعتناقها ولكن فى سرية اتمنى من اخوتى المسحيين مساعدتى فى هذا انا فى انتظار ردودتكم


 

ما هي نوع المساعدة التي تحتاجها؟


----------



## yousif3 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الأقتناع جميل والأجمل التنفيذ، عيش حياة المسيحية في السرية اللي انت عايزها وأكيد هتلاقي جمبك كنيسة أو صاحب يرشدك، وبعدها تقدر تدي لنفسك قرار حقيقي بميعاد مجيئك للمسيح


----------



## على كريم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

المساعده الى محتاجها مساعده نفسية وكمان تفهم امور الدين المسيحى الدقيقة انا معرفتى مجرد معرفة عامة اوتمنى اكتسب اخوة واصدقاء وايميلى


ممنوع وضع الاميلات


----------



## The light of JC (15 أكتوبر 2011)

إسأل ونحن هنا فالخدمة 

اكتب شهادتك في قسم الشهادات لماذا تركت الاسلام و قبلت المسيح


----------



## هالة الحب (15 أكتوبر 2011)

كلنا هنا فى المنتدى نتمنى خدمتك لكن لازم نعرف المطلوب مننا علشان نعرف نساعدك.


----------



## Twin (15 أكتوبر 2011)

على كريم قال:


> انا شاب مسلم اقتنعت بالمسيحية واتمنى اعتناقها ولكن فى سرية اتمنى من اخوتى المسحيين مساعدتى فى هذا انا فى انتظار ردودتكم


*قبل ما تسأل علي مساعدات نفسية وإيمانية *
*قلنا أنت أقتنعت بالمسيحية أزاي *
*وعلي أي أساس أمنت *
*ووصلت لفين فيها .... علشان نقدر نسعدك *
*يعني قرأت الكتاب المقدس والا لا .... قريت فيه أيه .... فيهمت أيه *
*تعرف أيه عن الكنيسة وشركة المؤمنين *
*تعرف أيه عن المسيح رب المجد*

*فهمنا علشان نبقي علي نور ,,, وتقدر تلقي المساعدة المناسبة *
*ومش تقلق المنتدي ملئ بالبركة وبالكفاءات*​


----------



## staregypt (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بلاش تصدقوا كل واحد يقولك امنت
عندهم النت مليان وفيه كل حاجة بما فيها الكتاب المقدس
دول بياخدوكم لعبة ....ويقعدوا يترقوا بعد كدا
​


----------



## Twin (15 أكتوبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> بلاش تصدقوا كل واحد يقولك امنت​
> عندهم النت مليان وفيه كل حاجة بما فيها الكتاب المقدس
> دول بياخدوكم لعبة ....ويقعدوا يترقوا بعد كدا​


* أخي العزيز ,,,, **لا داعي لتخوين أحد ..... فنحن هنا لخدمة رب المجد فقط*
*ونحن نعطي لكل من يسأل وبالمجان ..... كما أخذنا بالمجان ,,,, نحن نعطي ونشهد بما نؤمن به*​


----------



## RASHY19_7 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اكيد لو كنت صادق هاتكسب نفسك وترحمها من عذاب محقق

الابديه ضمنهالنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح

وده الشىء اللى ماضمنهوش ليك الاسلام 

اقرء الكتاب المقدس جيدا..وربنا هايرشدك ويساعدك اكيد


----------



## على كريم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخوتى على ردودتكم الى طمنتنى كتير ومعظمكم بيسال سؤال واحد سبب اعتناقى للمسيحية انا لم اقراء الكتاب المقدس ولكن معرفتى للمسيحية من الاخوة المسيحين فقط من التعامل معهم فى الحقيقة وسبب حبي للمسيحية فى المقام الاول هو كرهى للاسلام انا كنت شاب مسلم عادى بدرس فى الازهر شفت فى الازهر وفى حياة المسلمين كل همجية وخيانه وطمع وغش وسرقة ونجاسة وكل شئ قذر وطبعا كل دة من تحت لتحت وامام الناس قال الله قال الرسول شفت الظلم بيعينى من الكل كرة الدين الى ملوش احترام ومش بيحض اهلة على الصلاح وشفت فى المسيحين الاحترام والنظام والمعاملة الطيبة مع بعضهم ومعع غيرهم لو كنت مكانى بماذا كنت تؤمن وانا لجائت اليكم هنا وفى منتديات مسيحية اخرى لكى اتعلم منكم الدين بشكل سليم


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

على كريم قال:


> شكرا اخوتى على ردودتكم الى طمنتنى كتير ومعظمكم بيسال سؤال واحد سبب اعتناقى للمسيحية انا لم اقراء الكتاب المقدس ولكن معرفتى للمسيحية من الاخوة المسيحين فقط من التعامل معهم فى الحقيقة وسبب حبي للمسيحية فى المقام الاول هو كرهى للاسلام انا كنت شاب مسلم عادى بدرس فى الازهر شفت فى الازهر وفى حياة المسلمين كل همجية وخيانه وطمع وغش وسرقة ونجاسة وكل شئ قذر وطبعا كل دة من تحت لتحت وامام الناس قال الله قال الرسول شفت الظلم بيعينى من الكل كرة الدين الى ملوش احترام ومش بيحض اهلة على الصلاح وشفت فى المسيحين الاحترام والنظام والمعاملة الطيبة مع بعضهم ومعع غيرهم لو كنت مكانى بماذا كنت تؤمن وانا لجائت اليكم هنا وفى منتديات مسيحية اخرى لكى اتعلم منكم الدين بشكل سليم



عظيم جدا  , وما هي الخطوة الأولى التي يمكننا أن نساعدك بها عزيزي؟


----------



## ايمان حسان (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووك عليك الجحيم معاهم تحشر مع من تحب المسيحيه ليست دين بل كان مقرر ولغاناه


----------



## Twin (15 أكتوبر 2011)

على كريم قال:


> شكرا اخوتى على ردودتكم الى طمنتنى كتير ومعظمكم بيسال سؤال واحد سبب اعتناقى للمسيحية انا لم اقراء الكتاب المقدس ولكن معرفتى للمسيحية من الاخوة المسيحين فقط من التعامل معهم فى الحقيقة وسبب حبي للمسيحية فى المقام الاول هو كرهى للاسلام انا كنت شاب مسلم عادى بدرس فى الازهر شفت فى الازهر وفى حياة المسلمين كل همجية وخيانه وطمع وغش وسرقة ونجاسة وكل شئ قذر وطبعا كل دة من تحت لتحت وامام الناس قال الله قال الرسول شفت الظلم بيعينى من الكل كرة الدين الى ملوش احترام ومش بيحض اهلة على الصلاح وشفت فى المسيحين الاحترام والنظام والمعاملة الطيبة مع بعضهم ومعع غيرهم لو كنت مكانى بماذا كنت تؤمن وانا لجائت اليكم هنا وفى منتديات مسيحية اخرى لكى اتعلم منكم الدين بشكل سليم


*من وجهة نظري أري كل الأسباب التي طرحتها غير كافية لترك الأسلام ..... *

*وأنصحك أن لا تفكر في المسيحية ,,,, فهي الطريق الأصعب *
*فأنت رأيت الهمجيه فقط ..... ولكن كونك ستكون مسيحي .... ستمارس عليك*
*فالمسيحية هي حمل الصليب .... هي الأضطهاد .... هل الضيق في العالم*

*ولكن كي أكون منصفاً ,,,,, عليك بالقراءة أكثر وأكثر .... والصلاة الي الله الواحد *
*بأي أسم أدعيه .... أصرخ له .... وألبه أن يعلن لك عن ذاته *
*وثق أنه سيفعل*​


----------



## Twin (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ايمان حسان قال:


> مبروووووك عليك الجحيم معاهم تحشر مع من تحب المسيحيه ليست دين بل كان مقرر ولغاناه


* أدب أسلامي جم *

*شكراً ع النصيحة الغالية ..... ولكن صدقيني ....*
* لو كان هذا الجحيم والحشر مع من أؤمن به فهذا يكفيني ويسعدني كوني مع من أحبني*​


----------



## عبير الورد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اقرأ الانجيل


----------



## على كريم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بالنسبة للمساعدة التى احتاجها هى تقوية عزيمتى وكثر الخوف بداخلى فانتم تعملون خطورة ذلك على حياتى فى حالة علم المسلمين المحيطين بي 
اما سؤال ان الاسباب غير كافية لاعتناقى المسيحية فياسيدي اسبابى تكفى لاعتناقى المسيحية ةترك الاسلام لان لم اجد فى الاسلام ما اريد وانا اعلم ان المسحين مضطهدين ولكن عندما تضطهد من الفريق الاخر فهاذا يقوى تمسكك بدينك المسيحى ولكن انا لقيت الاضطهاد من المسلمين اى من فريقي وهذا يقتل التمسك بهاذا الدين


----------



## Twin (15 أكتوبر 2011)

على كريم قال:


> بالنسبة للمساعدة التى احتاجها هى تقوية عزيمتى وكثر الخوف بداخلى فانتم تعملون خطورة ذلك على حياتى فى حالة علم المسلمين المحيطين بي


*طب ما دام خايف ليه بتعمل حاجة خايف من عواقبها ؟*
*وصدقني لا مكان للخوف في المسيحية ... ومادمت خايف يبقي لسة بدري عليك*​


على كريم قال:


> اما سؤال ان الاسباب غير كافية لاعتناقى المسيحية فياسيدي اسبابى تكفى لاعتناقى المسيحية ةترك الاسلام لان لم اجد فى الاسلام ما اريد وانا اعلم ان المسحين مضطهدين ولكن عندما تضطهد من الفريق الاخر فهاذا يقوى تمسكك بدينك المسيحى ولكن انا لقيت الاضطهاد من المسلمين اى من فريقي وهذا يقتل التمسك بهاذا الدين


*لا يكفي ..... فكونك هنا في الشرق الأوسط تري الأضطهاد *
*ولكن ما هو رد فعلك لو كنت تحيا بدولة مدنية لا وجود للأضطهاد فيها *​


----------



## على كريم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

انا انسان ولا يوجد انسان لا يخاف من المشاكل خاصة اننى من الصعيد وانت تعمل خطورة حدوث ذلك فى الصعيد


----------



## Twin (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*أخي علي كريم *​ 
*لا تغضب من ردودي ..... فأنا أمثل لك صوت عقل فقط ومنطق ..... وليس رفضاً لك ولإيمانك*
*فقد تكون أنت أقوي مني في إيماني ومقدس عني .... ومدعو من الله ذاته كإناء مختار له *​ 
*عامة بعيداً عن ردودي .... أنا وكل الأخوة تحت أمرك *
*بس بجد حاول تواجه نفسك صح .... أفحصها .... نقب عن ما بداخلك من إحاسيس*
*فهذه الخطوة .... صعبة جداً .... وإن خضتها ,,,, فالرجوع عنها بعد ذلك إنكسار كامل لن تقوي عليه*
*قوم وصلي لله الواحد ..... وأطلب منه أن يعلن لك عن ذاته*​ 
*قل له يارب .... ماذا تريد أن أفعل*
*أنا إبن لك بالحقيقة أبنك الضائع الذي تاه منه الدليل ... فقد معالم طريقه *
*أريدك الأن .... من كل قلبي أبتغيك .... أريد أن أراك .... أشعر بك *
*أريد أن تعانق يداي يداك ... وبنبض قلبك تسترني ... وبحنان أبوتك أسترني*
*فأنا أبنك ..... قدني بك أليك*
*وعرفني بيمينك الطريق*
*وكن معي وأسندني*
*وأكشفلي عن ذاتك*
*أميـــــــن*​


----------



## على كريم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوانى هذا المنتدى مصرى ام سورى


----------



## Twin (15 أكتوبر 2011)

على كريم قال:


> انا انسان ولا يوجد انسان لا يخاف من المشاكل خاصة اننى من الصعيد وانت تعمل خطورة حدوث ذلك فى الصعيد



*   *
*يا عم أجدع ناس صدقني*​


----------



## Twin (15 أكتوبر 2011)

على كريم قال:


> اخوانى هذا المنتدى مصرى ام سورى


* هذا المنتدي مسيحي تبشيري*
*لا ينتمي لأي طائفة ولا لأي دولة ... ولا لأشخاص*
*نحن هنا من أجل مجد أسم الله فقط*​


----------



## رضا السيد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

********** حرر بواستطي .... للسفالة الإسلامية ونعت السائل بألفاظ قذره ونعته بالكذب *


----------



## على كريم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ المسلم نسي ان الثورة الى مشيين يتغنوا بيها فى كل مكان والى كانوا بيقولوا قبل تنحى مبارك انها حرام والان بيجروا وراء مكاسبها ان الكل بيطلب ان مصر تكون دولة مدنية يعنى يكون فى حرية عقيدة والقران قال (لكم دينكم ولى دين)


----------



## على كريم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخى على تطهيرك للمنتدى


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (15 أكتوبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> بلاش تصدقوا كل واحد يقولك امنت
> عندهم النت مليان وفيه كل حاجة بما فيها الكتاب المقدس
> دول بياخدوكم لعبة ....ويقعدوا يترقوا بعد كدا
> ​



ليه كده بس يااخى الشك كان الافضل عدم المشاركه وخلاص بدون تعليق وبعدين مين ادك الحق فى الحكم هل هذا من الكتاب ان تدين احد 

خد بالك اخى لو سمحت بعد كده كفايه شك احنا تعبنا من اللى زيكم بجد  
الرب يعطيك الحكمه اخى 
امين


----------



## على كريم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ما فيش حد موجود


----------



## على كريم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن يكون ليا اصدقاء للتعارف من خلال الاميل


----------



## على كريم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مسلم وازهرى وهكون مسيحى فى السر وهخدم المسيحية بكل اخلاص فى كل مكان هتواجد فية وهدعوا ليها


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أكتوبر 2011)

على كريم قال:


> شكرا اخوتى على ردودتكم الى طمنتنى كتير ومعظمكم بيسال سؤال واحد سبب اعتناقى للمسيحية انا لم اقراء الكتاب المقدس ولكن معرفتى للمسيحية من الاخوة المسيحين فقط من التعامل معهم فى الحقيقة وسبب حبي للمسيحية فى المقام الاول هو كرهى للاسلام انا كنت شاب مسلم عادى بدرس فى الازهر شفت فى الازهر وفى حياة المسلمين كل همجية وخيانه وطمع وغش وسرقة ونجاسة وكل شئ قذر وطبعا كل دة من تحت لتحت وامام الناس قال الله قال الرسول شفت الظلم بيعينى من الكل كرة الدين الى ملوش احترام ومش بيحض اهلة على الصلاح وشفت فى المسيحين الاحترام والنظام والمعاملة الطيبة مع بعضهم ومعع غيرهم لو كنت مكانى بماذا كنت تؤمن وانا لجائت اليكم هنا وفى منتديات مسيحية اخرى لكى اتعلم منكم الدين بشكل سليم


 
*اخ على اهلا ومرحبا بك اولا *
*لنتكلم بعيدا عن المشاعر والعواطف ونتكلم كلام العقل من اجل مصلحتك *
*هذة ليست اسباب كافية لترك الاسلام واعتناق المسيحية *
*اذا كنت تريد ان تكون مسيحى لمجرد* *انك بتكره الاسلام هذا ليس سبب كافى لانك بهذة الطريقة تستبدل الاسلام بالمسيحية اى تستبدل دين بدين اخر واخترت المسيحية لانك موجود منطقة ليس امامك فيها الا الاسلام او المسيحية يعنى لو كنت فى دول شرق اسيا كان ممكن تختار البوذية كبديل *
*مينفعش ياعلى اذا كان على الاخلاق والنظام وووو هذة ليست اسباب لتؤمن بالمسيحية فالبوذيين ايضا عندهم اخلاق ونظام وهدوء وبعيدين عن الهمجية *
*الايمان يحتاج اساس لتبنى عليه علشان لما حد يسألك بعد كده امنت ليه تعرف تقول علشان هذا الايمان هو اصح ايمان على وجه الارض لاسباب كذا وكذا وكذا *


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*انتو شكلكو انتو الاتنين جايين تهزرو هنا مع بعض واحتمال تكونو اصحاب اساسا *
*حد من الادارة ياريت يجى يشوف اللى بيحصل ده *


----------



## على كريم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ الى بتهمنى ان صديق للمسلم انا طلبت تدخل الادراة قبل منك وارجع للردود هتلاقى كدا وانا مش بكذب ومش من حقكك تظلمنى وتصدر على حكم الكذب


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*فعلاً أشك في كلامك ، فكيف لأزهري ألا يعرف عدد الركعات !!*
*وأنا لدي نفس شعور أختي نانسي منذ الأمس .*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2011)

على كريم قال:


> الاخ الى بتهمنى ان صديق للمسلم انا طلبت تدخل الادراة قبل منك وارجع للردود هتلاقى كدا وانا مش بكذب ومش من حقكك تظلمنى وتصدر على حكم الكذب


 
*الادارة هتتدخل وهنشوف اخرتها ايه *
*بس انك فى اول الموضوع تقول عايز اعرف المسيحية وبعد كام مداخلة تقول انك بقيت مسيحى ؟ ده سحر ولا شعوذة ؟*
*ومش عارف ترد على اسئلة الاخ السلم وبتقول انك ازهرى ؟*
*ده فيلم هندى ولا مسلسل تركى انتو عاملينه مع بعض ؟*


----------



## على كريم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

خلصتوا كلام وصدقتوا المسلم يا اخى الصلاة الى المسلم بيسال عنها مش فرض فى الاسلام بل هى نوع من الصلاة التى يقوم بها المتدينين جدا وانا لم اكن متدين اما الاسئلة التى سالها انا اعرف اجابتها ولكن لا اريد التحدث فى امور الاسلام مرة اخرى وانا من اول سؤال سالة طلب من الادارة التدخل عشان تخرجة وعلى فكرة الى انت متعرفوش ان الازهرية افشل ناس واصيع ناس ومعظمهم مش بيصلى رغم انهم بيتعلموا الدين لان معظمهم معقد نفسيا بسبب العزلة المفروضة علينا بعيد عن الجنس الاخر واما قولى انى مسلم وبعدين مسيحى انا ان كنت مسلم ولكن الان مقتنع بدين المسيحي يا سيدى المحترم ومن داخلى اعتنقة هل ليس من حقى ان اقول انى انتمى لشئ الذى انا مقتنع بة واعلموا ان يسوع علمكم عدم اتهام الاخر باتهام باطل حسب مقولة ذكرها لى اخ مسيحي من قبل


----------



## على كريم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اظن الاحسن من كدة تمنع المسلم من الدخول وزرع الفتنه بيننا


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*اخ على, نحن اجبناك بالفعل على سؤالك دعك من هذة المتاهة التى حدثت *
*ان كنت صادق فعلا هذا امام الرب نحن لا نتدخل فى نوايا البشر بس احنا زهقنا من حركات الاطفال *

*المهم نرجع للموضوع الاصلى انت تقول انك امنت بالمسيحية ,هل قرأت الكتاب المقدس او اجزاء منه ؟ هل تعرف اساسيات الايمان المسيحى ؟*
*واذا كنت لاتعرف اذن بماذا امنت ياسيدى الكريم ؟ كما قلت لك الايمان يحتاج اساس هل بنيت الاساس ؟*
*على فكرة انا اخت مش اخ *


----------



## على كريم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

انا لسة فى الاسفار القديم وفى بعض الكلام بتكون صعبة على عشان انا بقراء مش بسمع لا الصوت مش واضح فى التسجيلات الى لقيتها


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2011)

على كريم قال:


> انا لسة فى الاسفار القديم وفى بعض الكلام بتكون صعبة على عشان انا بقراء مش بسمع لا الصوت مش واضح فى التسجيلات الى لقيتها


 
*اقرا العهد الجديد اولا *
*ثم لم تجيب على سؤالى ,هل تعرف ماهى اساسيات الايمان المسيحى ؟ وهل اقتنعت وامنت بها ؟*


----------



## على كريم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

سيدة عمرى الفاضلة انا سبب حبي للمسيحية ببساطة هوا فى المقام الاول يععود لكرهى للاسلام بسبب ما رئيتة من ظلم بين ومام هذا الظلم رئيت من المسيحين فى معاملتهم مع بعضهم ومع غيرهم الاحترام والجدية والاخلاص واشياء اخرى رائي المسلمين يفتقدونها واحب ايضا فى المسيحية الاخلاص للرب يسوع والتفانى من اجلة وعدم عصيانة واذا حدث عصيان يكون هناك ندم شديد اما المسلمون فيعصون بكل الطرق وبشكل قذر مستخدمين اسم الدين وغير ذلك من الامور لو جلست اكتب عن المزايا التى وجتها فى المسيحية والعيوب التى وجدتها فى الاسلام لن انتهى من الكتابة الا بعد شهور لو كنتى مكانى اى الفريقين كنت ستختارى اتمنى الرد ولماذا اقرا الجديد اولا


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*كل هذا الكلام ليس له علاقة بأساسيات الايمان *
*معنى ذلك انك غدا اذا وجدت مسيحى يسرق او يكدب او يقتل او اخلاقه سيئة وبالطبع ستجد لان ليس كل من اسمه مسيحى هو بالحقيقة مسيحى *
*هل معنى ذلك انك ستكره المسيحية وتبحث عن ديانة اخرى ؟*
*انت بهذا الشكل تتبع تابعين لديانة ولست تتبع الديانة نفسها*
*ابحث واقرأ وتعلم واسأل فى اساسيات الايمان المسيحى كل هذا الكلام لايفيد وليس له معنى *

*ابدأ فى العهد الجديد لانه هو قصة الرب يسوع المسيح والخلاص الذى هو موضوع واساس ايماننا *


----------



## على كريم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تبعتى رابط للعهد الجديد صوت او فديوا بس يكون بصوت كويس انا مش عارف اقراء خالص فى كلمات كتير صعبة عليا وبعدين انا حاسس انك مدرسة فى المدرسة وماسكة ليا عصاية عشان تضربينى لو غلط


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2011)

على كريم قال:


> ممكن تبعتى رابط للعهد الجديد صوت او فديوا بس يكون بصوت كويس انا مش عارف اقراء خالص فى كلمات كتير صعبة عليا وبعدين انا حاسس انك مدرسة فى المدرسة وماسكة ليا عصاية عشان تضربينى لو غلط


 
*العهد الجديد مفهوم ولغته سهلة وبسيطة ممكن اى حد يفهمها *
*الكتاب المقدس كله موجود فى المنتدى ممكن تقراه منه*

:smile01* عرفت منين انى ماسكة العصاية ؟؟؟؟؟ بس انا مش ماسكة عصاية انا ماسكة الفلكة :smile01:smile01:smile01:act19::act19:*


----------



## على كريم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

هوا فى فلكة فى المسيحية انا كنت فاكر انها موجودة فى الازهر بس فى ااخ مسيحى فى منتدى اخر بعث الى فلم الام المسيح وفلم اخر عن المسيح وقال لى اسمع هذا الاول وبعد ذلك ساعطيك ما يفيدك بترتيب ما رئيك فى هذا


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*نحن ندور فى حلقات مفرغة *
*تحضر الفيلم او لا ليس هو الاساس ,الفيلم يعرض جزء من القصة *
*اما الكتاب المقدس فهو كلمة الله لكى تتعرف على الرب الاله الحقيقى يجب ان تقرأ كلمته وهو سيكلمك من خلالها  ,كما نصحتك ابدأ بالعهد الجديد واذا كان لديك اسئلة تفضل وضعها هنا وسنجيبك عنها *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*الاخ على ممنوع منعاً باتاً تحط ايميلك ف اى مشاركه
التواصل بيكون عبر صفحات المنتدى فقط
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الكتاب المقدس 

ابدا بالعهد الجديد 

واقرا الموضوعين دول هيساعدوك جدااااا

مفهوم الايمان المسيحي

معلومات تهم المسيحيين الجدد

بعدها ارجع واطرح الاسئلة ع اي شيء صعب عليك فهمه 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## على كريم (16 أكتوبر 2011)

انا جاد جدا بس انت حادة جدا وصوتك عالى وكلامك جارح وانا بحب فى الكلام الهدوء انا لي صديقية مسيحية فى منتدى اخر بتتعامل معى بكل سهولة وعشان كدة بفهم منها كويس وهى الى بعتت لى الافلام وقال وحدوة وحدة هعرف كل شئ محدش بيتعلم كل شئ بين يوم ليلة لكن انت عايزيانى اتعلم فى خمس دقائق وستثبتك لكى الايام ما كنتى تجهلية واوعدك فى يوم هكون شئ يفتخر بية المسيحين ويكونوا شاكرين لخدماته لدينه  تلميذ جيفارا العظيم ولا مش بتحبي جيفارا


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياسيدى الفاضل اين كلامى الجارح ؟ واين صوتى العالى ؟*
*اذا كنت بقولك اى سؤال عندك تفضل بطرحه هنا ونحن نجيبك *
*اين الكلام الجارح فى كده ؟؟؟؟؟*
*ركز فى اللى انت دخلت  المنتدى علشانه وهو انك تعرف طريق الحق وكيف تبدأ فحاول ان تبدأ كما نصحناك انا والاخوة *
*واى اسئلة لديك فى اى شئ نحن جميعا فى الخدمة مسرورين ان نخدم كل من يريد ان يعرف الحق فعلا *
*انت على الرحب والسعة ,ايش اسوى تانى بعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟:01FDAB~189:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*طيب .. الموضوع محتاج لتدخل روك او مشرف القسم
يغلق مؤقتاً لحين مراجعة كل المشاركات 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Twin (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراً أخت دونا *

*تم تنظيف الموضوع .... من كل المشاركات الخارجة عنه*
*ويغلق بلا فتحة *

*أخ علي عليك الأطلاع أكثر والقراءة المتأنية فالمنتدي مفتوح أمامك والكتاب المقدس وكتب الأباء سهلة الأقتناء*
*أعطي لنفسك فرصة كي تتعرف عليها وتتعرف من خلالها علي رب المجد يسوع*

*تصفح مبارك *

*يغلق*​


----------

